# Solved: Access 2007 - Write Conflict



## Access07 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have written a pretty elaborate program over the years using Access 2003 ADP. For the last several months I have been upgrading it and converting it to Access 2007 accdb as a front end to a SQL 2000 database residing on a server. The issue that is now stumping me is the write conflict error that seems to occur randomly.

For instance, I have two tables for storing project information. One is for contract projects and the other is non-contract projects. Most of the fields in both tables are identical, but each table has some unique fields. These have been working for years in the ADP program, and still no issues if I edit them there.

When I create the ODBC links in the accdb and open the table directly I can edit all the fields in one of the tables, but only certain fields in the other table. The fields that will not accept changes are identical in both tables. This occurs with various field data types, varchar, bit, real, etc. I have for years defaults (in the table definition) for all bit and real fields, and other means and methods so there is no chance for NULLs to occur. When the write conflict message comes up, the save record option is greyed out and can only drop the changes. There is no one else currently editing these tables.

What am I missing here?

Thanks


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I have never worked with an SQL server, but I would think the things to look at are, did you copy the tables on to the server from the ADP, if so did they somehow form some undesired relationship?
Try creating the tables from new and importing the data from the existing tables in to them to see if that makes a difference regarding the Write conflict.
Do you know what Record locking is set on the SQL tables?


----------



## Access07 (Mar 28, 2008)

The Tables were created on the server in SQL server. The tables are updatable (using enterprise manager and SQL Lite) on the server side and through the access project (ADP). There is no interference by relationships. They only culprit must be Access 2007 accdb to which I am new to. Maybe there is some setting, option, etc. that I am unaware of? I simply created the ODBC link through the ribbon menu. I have done this with dozens of tables and every once in a while this write conflict comes up.


----------



## Access07 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have discovered the problem. I went through every record and one bit field was NULL. I do not know how this happens but from time to time defaulted fields do not insert the default value when the record is created.
Thanks a lot for your time.


----------

